# Sub Box 2000 Frontier Crew Cab



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab. I want to build a sealed enclosure. Does anyone have any specs they can give me? Say I wanted to build the biggest box possible to actually FIT behind the rear seat, what are the dimensions? Thanks everyone.


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

If someone could just give me the dimensions to this exact sub box I would be sooooo grateful! 

http://www.supercrewsound.com/shop/detail/11/107.htm

I think thats the one that is the full length of the back seat, if so, it's the one! 
Please somebody help me. I need these dimensions, I want to build tomorrow morning!


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll try...

No personal experience here, just googled a bit. I don't know if this is specific to the 2000 Frontier but I'm guessing it's pre 2k5 spec.

On this site: http://www.subsolutions.com/products.html They have a small (one seat) sub box. I would think you could just widen it (accomodate the tunnel) if you want something larger:

Dimensions: 24"x10.5"x5.5"x3.7"

It's a start anyway.


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

Meta, you are a true blessing bro. THANK YOU


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

I seriously hate to be a pest, but could someone make a quick diagrahm of what 
24"x10.5"x5.5"x3.7" would be? 

for instance 

24" long
10.5" wide 
so on and so on, but with a picture. Its the angle that confuses me. How do I factor in 3/4" MDF? Or is that factored in already? 

All of your help is greatly appreciated, I swear I would send money If I had it


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

audiocr381ve said:


> I seriously hate to be a pest, but could someone make a quick diagrahm of what
> 24"x10.5"x5.5"x3.7" would be?
> 
> for instance
> ...


Again, I'm not an audiophile so this may be worth nothing. (You might want to ask SDBryan from this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=100929).

In looking at the picture, I'd say it's
24" Wide
10.5" Tall
5.5" Deep at the base and
3.7" Deep (thick) at the top.

That would be outside demensions so if you cut the front and back 24"X10.5" pieces in 3/4" mdf, you'd subtract 1.5" from the top and bottom (so you'd cut 4"X24" for the bottom and 2.2"X24" for the top). Each of those would have an angle cut on one side (sorry, I'm not a math whiz). You could then trace out the end pieces (to be inset) with the other 4 pieces assembled.

Of course, you could make the end pieces as caps and remove 1.5" from the two 24"X10.5" (resulting in 22.5"X10.5" unless you planned to make the box wider than the one seat design they show).
You could also make the top and bottom caps instead of insets and make the height 9". 

Lots of ways to skin this cat.


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

Haha. Meta you are to fast ! You rock by the way. 

What concerns me is, those dimensions might already factor in the thickness of the MDF? Do you think it does? 

Oh, and their is a correct way to inset the pieces of wood. Which I will find out. Thank you for your help. But yea, do you think it's already factored in?


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

I'm going to be using 3/4" MDF.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd be fairly confident that they are giving the outside dimensions of the box. Any other dimension would be somewhat useless in planning for fit. Like I said, I'm guessing at all of this.


----------



## dj.eph (Oct 27, 2004)

you may be in luck. I have 2 sub enclosures custom made for my frontier that I'm not using. Just so you know, I have a 1999 ex. cab. The first box I built is made to fit directly behind the passenger seat. It has 1 cubic foot of airspace inside the box and is a sealed enclosure. It's made out of 3/4" mdf and is built to fit around the 7" hump in the floor.

the other enclosure fits very snuggly into the recessed area of where the jumper seat would normally be. I removed mine and built an enclosure to fit into that area. I don't wanna brag, but it came out to be pretty nice. I even angled the baffle for the sub, sealed off a section in the box for the possibility of a 5 1/4" mid to be installed (for rear fill), and extended the bottom portion of the box across the floor so the sub port would fire under the passenger side seat. 

unfortunately, I don't have pics of these however I may be able to take some fairly soon. The recessed box had my amps mounted in a an angled amp rack on the back wall, and was intended to be setup with two 12" subs on either side. I only got around to building one box before I changed my mind about my setup. The other enclosure that fits behind the passenger seat does require that the passenger side jumper seat is removed, but this is also an ideal place to put your amp and possibly capacitor, since the battery is on this side of the truck.

If you have any other specific questions about areas, layouts, designs, etc... please feel free to contact me. I've tried several different setups in my truck, and plan to keep trying different things. Currently I'm pushing a single 12" Diamond audio TDX sub with dual 2ohm coils and am using a directed audio 1100d amp. (1400watts @ 1 ohm!!!) My steering wheel shakes at 3/4 volume. it's nice. I think an ideal setup is going to be 2 10" subs behid each seat, but I'm going to try another ported box with this 12" sub. 

Anyway, get at me at [email protected] if you need some help. 



-Geoff


----------

